# Immune and antibodies booster



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

So I want to give pup pup a booster, as natural as possible. Just to keep his immunity up and hopefully create some more anti bodies between vaccinations, especially since we are doing a nice long vacation trip to Vancouver and the Island and he won't be fully vaccinated yet.

What have you guys used or would suggest?


----------



## britt0325 (Jul 11, 2013)

Have you gotten a titer test to see if his anti bodies are low? I've been doing a lot of reading about vaccines lately for my own dog and if I remember correctly I think I read something saying that just one shot as a puppy at an old enough age is usually enough to give the dog immunity for at least a few years. There's some people that only get one shot for their dogs and never have to give them again. 

Except for the rabies of course. I'm not really sure about all the detail but I'm thinking the shots should have been giving somewhere around 13 weeks and that is that. Usually they're good to go. 

If anything, I've been reading that for small dogs such as yours (and mine), you should NEVER give combo shots. NEVER give lepto vaccine. ONLY get single vaccines. There was a couple listed on one website. Something like Galaxy D which only has the Distemper virus and Galaxy P which only has the Parvo virus. Only give the core shots, don't give the combo shots with like 5 different vaccines. It was shown that bad reactions, especially in smaller dogs are more common when more then one vaccine, or combo vaccines, are given at one time. Oh and NEVER give the rabies vaccine with ANY other vaccine and separate it from other vaccines by at least 2-4 weeks. 

Also, don't give heartworm or tick & flea meds for at least a couple weeks after rabies vaccine. I'm not sure about other vaccines but you might want to avoid doing that to be on the safe side as well. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Irish (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi I just drop down..I just want to ask... I need advice.. Does anybody know about the ImmuneIQ test here? I want to get it for my labrador but would like to hear from someone who purchased it. Thanks for the feedback..


----------

